

Assigning algorithms in the C++ standard library–codexpert - nagriar
http://isocpp.org/blog/2014/04/assigning-algorithms

======
Snail_Commando
This is blatant blogspam, please link to the original source when posting to
HN.

Context in case of link change: The OP link points to a web page with a single
link to another blog post.

